# other health issues and surgery



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

now I mentioned in other posts the whole reason my nodule iwas found is because I am having chronic pain in my chest (feels like a constant sore muscle) After the thyroid nodule was found that is what my pcp focused on, she has totally dismissed my my soreness until after I get the thyroid taken care of. I have since decided I need a new pcp. Should I be concerned about have an undiagnosed pain before going under the knife? I am honestly very nervous about the surgery, but I just don't like being told my health issues are not of concern. Both the ent and the pcp said the pain in my chest is not related to the gigantic nodule growing down my neck, so if it isn't that, then what is causing this pain. I was initially diagnosed with pleurisy. I have had this pain for months. I am thinking a second opinion is in order before i have surgery?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You can have lots of chronic pain with thyroid issues, in areas you wouldn't think to attribute the pain to thyroid.

Tell your surgeon your history - he or she may have you do some pre-op testing, but if nothing else other than a thyroid issue was found, I wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What I would suggest at this point is radioactive uptake and MRI of the chest. This will tell if there is thyroid tissue there. I suspect there is.

Hugs,


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

Andros said:


> What I would suggest at this point is radioactive uptake and MRI of the chest. This will tell if there is thyroid tissue there. I suspect there is.
> 
> Hugs,


thanks andros, I will ask about the mri and uptake at my consult.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Please keep us in the loop re all of this.

Sending hugs,


----------

